# Quick List Help/Question



## afterlife

I have access to pretty much anything in the army in any numbers within 6 thousand points. My brother gave them to me when he got tired of playing. lol

Anyways Im relatively new to the game and was wondering if any anyone wanted to help me with figuring out how i should run them in a 2k point list.

Im looking for something that has a fighting chance yet isnt overly 'cheesy' and is fun to play.

Sorry if im bothering just looking for some opinions here.


----------



## CoNnZ

Welcome!
Nearly all of their lists are cheesy these days cause its kinda easy to abuse them. You could try out one of those super caster lists with a load of skeletons. Have like 2 units of 15 skeletons and maybe 2 units of ghouls. 2 units of dire wolves (5 in each unit) to guard flanks. A varghulf just to annoy your opponent. Bring like two vampires and give one that book that gives you danse hels macabre (thats what its called right?)  . Have a vampire lord with the skull staff, helm of commandment, lord of the dead and master of the black arts. I know its over the top on magic but thats just what vampires do. A really cheesy but well recommended thing is a unit of 10 black knights with banner of the barrows and a wight lord with the drakenhof banner. That unit is serious cheese so you could tone it down a bit but i would bring it. Hopefully tat isn't TOO cheesy but hey your evil, you don't have to play fairly! I can write this out into an army list later if you like.


----------



## afterlife

thatd be great! and thank you. ill try it out and see how fun it is to play


----------

